# Latte (or is it macchiato?) Art



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Just want to get it out there - I love all versions of coffee.

But one thing I'd like to get good at - adding a bit of style for all the milky coffees.

I have a milk frother, but do I need a specific type of jug to pour the milk?

Any tips at all would be much appreciated.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello welcome to the forum , most people prefer to use a small jug approx 250-350 ml with a pronounced spout,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The most important aspect is to get the right texture to the milk. It needs to be like paint, rather than just full of air. I doubt a milk frother will be able to texture the milk correctly but I am prepared to be wrong!


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Do you have to use full fat milk to achieve the correct texture?

Are there any specific jugs you'd recommend?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zola said:


> Do you have to use full fat milk to achieve the correct texture?
> 
> Are there any specific jugs you'd recommend?


If you have the knack, then in my opinion the milk and jug do not really matter, however, most people will tell you to use full fat milk and a jug like a Mottta Europa although there are many many good (and bad) jugs out there


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you have the knack, then in my opinion the milk and jug do not really matter, however, most people will tell you to use full fat milk and a jug like a Mottta Europa although there are many many good (and bad) jugs out there


I struggled with the Motta if I'm honest, found the spout to be too wide. I've just swapped it out for a Rhinowares (Rattleware was also highly recommended by others) and I can now consistently pour decent latte art.

Of course, getting the milk texture right is also key. The jug won't matter if you don't get that bit right.


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

fluffles said:


> I struggled with the Motta if I'm honest, found the spout to be too wide. I've just swapped it out for a Rhinowares (Rattleware was also highly recommended by others) and I can now consistently pour decent latte art.
> 
> Of course, getting the milk texture right is also key. The jug won't matter if you don't get that bit right.


Other than practice, what is the key to getting the right texture? Going to buy that Rhinowares jug....is this one ok ?https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhinowares-Milk-Pitcher-12oz-360ml/dp/B00RP9VKEO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1481202330&sr=8-2&keywords=rhinowares+coffee+jug

What should I absolutely do, and what should I absolutely not do?

I am a noobie, so please bear with me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zola said:


> Other than practice, what is the key to getting the right texture?
> 
> What should I absolutely do, and what should I absolutely not do?
> 
> I am a noobie, so please bear with me


Can you expand on what you are steaming your milk with ?


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you expand on what you are steaming your milk with ?


One of these guys, (only its built in to my Citiz + Milk machine.)










It seems to spin the milk with some sort of little magnet, and shuts off when it hits something like 150C inside.

It produces a lot of foamy, thickish milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think You are gonna struggle to make decent mircofoam with that for latte art .

You need tightly packed bubbles that make micro foam , this is mainly achieved through steaming, and making the milk spin and incorporating air evenly into it . Although i have seen people heat milk and then aerate it with a french press

150C is mental , i heat my milk to like 60-65 c


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

150F perhaps?


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

haha yes, sorry!

So its not possible to make latte art with this contraption?


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

How does this guy do it?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

For comparison this is what that guy is producing with decent milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zola said:


> How does this guy do it?


Swirling the milk a lot to incorporate some of the air . Pouring the thick stuff off the top , and then making mediocre latte art with sub par milk ?


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Swirling the milk a lot to incorporate some of the air . Pouring the thick stuff off the top , and then making mediocre latte art with sub par milk ?


Has to be full fat milk, right?

If i can do a little bit of art to that standard, i'd be pretty happy. I have never made anything, yet!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Zola said:


> Has to be full fat milk, right?
> 
> If i can do a little bit of art to that standard, i'd be pretty happy. I have never made anything, yet!


Problem is, it seems he is actually pretty good at latte art. And can still only produce that with the nespresso.


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

Interesting, what would be the best device for it then? Something like the frother attached on a Gaggia classic?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Not the gadgety panarello wand. But yes. Something like the steam wand on a commercial machine. It allows you to control how the air is incorporated into the milk.


----------



## Zola (Nov 24, 2016)

I used a basic jug I had in the cupboard and tried full fat milk at the weekend and its definitely made a big difference...

Its far thicker and leaves a print on the top. With a bit of practice I think a few basic things will be possible!


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

This chap uses a cafetiere to froth milk!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Zola said:


> How does this guy do it


Surely a better question would be "Why does this guy do it"

The video is far from impressive


----------

